# No Sound on Waze with Android Auto



## cez1105 (Sep 25, 2008)

Recently I haven't been able to get any sound through the car speakers when using Waze and Android Auto. I have been able to get the directions / alerts to come through my phone (via the play sound to phone speaker setting), but when the radio is on, I don't hear the alerts on a regular basis. I've uninstalled / reinstalled Waze and I've blocked all notifications, however these don't seem to solve the problem. Any suggestions how to resolve this issue?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Buy an iPhone.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

cez1105 said:


> Recently I haven't been able to get any sound through the car speakers when using Waze and Android Auto.....


When you spoke to Android Auto Help, what did they say?


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

It looks like you're not the only one: https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidAuto/comments/6pw6qo/waze_android_auto_sound_issue/


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Buy an iPhone.


But does it come with a $999 monitor stand?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

sound settings within the waze app. Easy fix


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Yes - Waze setting. There's a really stupid setting called "Play through phone speaker" which really means "play ONLY through phone speaker and disable other sound output". It defaults to be selected such that it won't go through bluetooth, AA, etc. unless you de-select it.:thumbdown:

They need to change the label on that setting to be clearer as to what it does and probably also default it to unselected.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

gti_matt said:


> ....They need to change the label on that setting to be clearer as to what it does and probably also default it to unselected.


Not sure they need to adapt to the user's stupidity.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

I think Android auto had some bugs. Sometimes while using Waze or Google maps the screen will freeze and I'll have to go into some other screen like CAR and come back to APP to get it working again. 

That being said I had an instance of Google maps not coming through the speakers. The music would soften but no sounds from the guidance


----------

